

How to Hire—and Get Hired—in a Recession - sgrove
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/apr2009/sb20090414_087017.htm

======
sgrove
There's some overreaching hyperbole (typical for calacanis, of course), but
the article also has some good interview advice. We're looking for a new hire
right now, and it's hard to find someone with a motivation and skill set that
compliments your own.

------
jasoncalacanis
thanks for posting.

